
Bitmain May Surpass AMD’s Valuation - synthmeat
https://news.livecoinwatch.com/bitmain-surpass-amd-funding/
======
ckastner
> _These valuations don’t come unwarranted, with the report from Tou Tiao also
> noting that the firm had sold $2.3 billion worth of ASIC chips in 2017,
> raking in $1.25 billion in net profit from last year’s operations._

$1.25bn in net profit? Wow.

For comparison, NVIDIA's net profit for 2017 was around $3.05bn, up from
$1.67bn a year before.

